
An Epitaph for Newsvine - Doubleguitars
https://mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2017/10/an-epitaph-for-newsvine
======
basseq
Newsvine was great during its heyday. I never partook in the citizen
journalism side of the equation, but took great pride in curating interesting
submissions and the discussions that ensued. For at least one period at the
end of 2008, when I was a senior in college, I was at the top of the
leaderboard and harbored ambitions of moving to the west coast and working for
Newsvine in technology. Alas.

The discussion is what made Newsvine for me. It was friendly, well-informed,
and Made Everyone Smarter. These days, I don't even _think_ about wading into
the morass that is the comments section on news articles. I miss that, though
it's certainly tied to the size of the community—which itself is tied to the
ability to moderate effectively. Much credit to Tyler and the team for keeping
us on the rails.

